# any suggestions would help



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

Buying 11 koi fish from a member but my pond won't be ready until July 1st. The member needs all the fish out asap. Is there a place I can drop them off and pay them for one month. Or if anyone here has room. The fish range from 10 to 12 inches. 6047605247. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Pick up a very large rubbermaid tote. I've seen some that are 4 feet long and not expensive.


----------



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

I've seen some of the regular tropical tanks at Island Pets in Richmond marked as being boarders. Maybe try calling them and seeing if they have the space to board koi.


----------



## LithiumRain (Mar 7, 2015)

I would never leave my fish with Island Pets, all their fish are sick and their tanks are terrible. I like the Rubbermaid idea though.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

You'd probably need a 300 g for that many large koi. Those are expensive. Perhaps a 250g tote:

water totes-250 gallon

It would probably be easier to resell the 300g rubbermaid "pond" after your real pond is ready.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

They have 300 gallon rubber aids. I had one. But you need a truck to move them.
How about an above ground pool you get for kids? Go to toys r us or Canadian tire.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

I want to have a pond using a blow up pool now! >< xD


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

swimming with goldies!!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I know this is overkill but its cool. http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=136754

Wife would shoot me just looking at this. If you want to see it in action they have them at Garden works on Lougheed


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

You can get two large 110 gallon stock tanks from home hardware. I think they even make bigger ones. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions but the member told me I can keep them for you until July and then sold them on me. Jayc your a looser. Don't make deals and then not keep your word. Love members like this


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I have Koi and goldfish/commets for sale in S Surrey
from $10 to $300
IMG_2069.jpg Photo by mbikes | Photobucket


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sad to hear how BC Aquaria membership ethics have degraded over the years. Maybe talk to Rick at Canadian Aqua Farms. He has lots of Koi.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah I often question my own sanity on why I selling stuff on the forums at all. Too many people don't respect your time and don't honor their word. Hope you are able to get some koi and and definitely try Rick. He's got plenty of high quality fish and is great to deal with.


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

Ya I will check it out. Just sucks to see people like that on bcaquaria. What a waste of time but it's all good. Gotta stay positive


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

well im holding mine for you I wont sell them on you! Jay C not cool!! I had this happen to me a couple times by even more popular members! or I drive all the way to JL to meet and they dont show! I dont need to name names you know who you are lol


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

I saw Ricks personally very nice KOI highly recommend!


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

BCA only well known member will keep their words but those members are leaving the hobby already except for few still around. Old time is sure fun and trust worthy.


----------

